

Acoustic Cryptanalysis - cthackers
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/12/19/acoustic_cryptanalysis/

======
ColinWright
Substantial discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6927905](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6927905)
(tau.ac.il) (92 comments)

Other submissions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6938536](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6938536)
(dailymail.co.uk)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6935289](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6935289)
(tau.ac.il)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6933255](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6933255)
(slashdot.org)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6932445](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6932445)
(slideshare.net)

